# Great Iphone/Ipad apps



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

All,
Here is my short list...

istrobesoft by petersen (amazing tuner)
protransport (great for simple control of logic or protools)
tonegen (does what it says)
simple songwriter (great scratchpad for songwriting)
AC-7 control (full control surface for most daws - kind of gimicky on the iphone, could be great on the ipad)


any more that you guys use?

Jason


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

- *Xewton Musicstudio*

- *Akai iPK25*:





- And the app
*SynthStation25*

- *Over priced for an app, but I would definitely like to get my hands on this one.*
*Mark's XA1*


----------



## Jack Gilvey (May 8, 2006)

Grabbed FourTrack for my 3GS on a whim (all too easy to cater to those in the app store) and found it so useful I grabbed a Blue Mikey to go with it.


----------

